# Rambo bike vs Fatkat by Quiet Kat



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Might want to check these out. https://www.radpowerbikes.com/products/radmini-electric-folding-fat-bike?variant=17586850561


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks and i already have. Looks like a less expensive option.


----------



## Assassino (Nov 14, 2012)

curious too. Wont have access to a 4wheeler next season and the property I hunt is huge. I am leaning more toward Rambo just in my initial research!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

Get a fatbike and pedal. If the ground is hard regular size wheels and tires will be just fine.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

^^^fat bike and pedals all the way. Compare here as well: http://cogburnoutdoors.com.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 30, 2013)

I do not have experience with the FatKat, but I own a Rambo bike. I purchased it last summer and put a couple hundred hard miles on it this fall and I can tell you I have no complaints. Great product. I will say that I would not want it any heavier for loading/unloading though. Also, the rack and cart accessories for the Rambo bike are awesome - not sure if FatKat offers those.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I rode a Quiet Kat my friend sells them. It was cool but when I found out what they cost I couldn't justify that kind of money for what it is. There is a point where you make a good profit and that's fine.....but there is also a point when you are just bending over the customer too. Yeti found that out as well.


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

I sell Rambo as well as ride them myself - LOVE THEM!
Looked at the QuietKats at ATA Show thinking about selling them as well but decided to stick to the Rambo's only.
Have ridden the 750's in the woods a ton and a 1000 only in the demo room inside.
Most people will get along just fine with the 750 - I'll have a better perspective of the 1000 after I get one here in a month or so.


----------



## rackstar (Sep 4, 2016)

How are they going up steep hills and ridges?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

rackstar said:


> How are they going up steep hills and ridges?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Works great - really steep you need to pedal to help it out - or they have a hill-climber gear you can change out to make it pull hills even better.


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought a "Surface 604 Bore" Fat Tire E bike and it great. I put a Montana Scabbard on it and I am good to go. I also put suspension on the front


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

So these things will pull a pretty good hill no problem? I love the idea I just have the picture in my mind having to push the dang thing up a hill lol.


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone have experience with battery life in cold and colder weather


----------



## aslakson (Jul 30, 2013)

I hunt late season in ND and rode mine frequently in temps below zero Fahrenheit with no problems (except freezing my fingers).


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

If you hunt public land stick to 750. I am also researching, and is a federal threshold of legal on public land without motorcycle registration and restrictions. I also want to hear which is better. Felt ebikes look awesome but like 2x as much?


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

another option is www.m2s.com all terrain fat tire bike. I bought one and set it up for archery hunting. even built a trailer for it. 1500$. my buddy had a rambo and they are comparable in everyway. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOvtyrBa6K8


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I think quietkat is just a tad better quality, and their cart looks better to go through woods with--Love the Felt but wow, mucho expensivo!!


----------



## camaro3984 (Jun 8, 2017)

The people that own the Fat Tire Bikes and use them for hunting how have you avoided flat tires from thorns? I bought a E-Bike fat tire bike from Lunacycles.com and had a flat tire the first 45 minutes I was getting my trail cam sd cards. I am running 26x4.9 Big Daddy fat tires with tubes. Any suggestions to prevent flats would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## Isler (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi, saw you were a Rambo dealer in Nj! Can you give me your address , I live just across the river in Pa and would like to take a look at one ! Thanks, Ken


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone used one of these with a cart or such to haul a deer out of the woods?


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Reelrydor said:


> If you hunt public land stick to 750. I am also researching, and is a federal threshold of legal on public land without motorcycle registration and restrictions. I also want to hear which is better. Felt ebikes look awesome but like 2x as much?


I now have owned a quietkat fatkat for 3 months--I love it, 663 miles mostly road though and going to scout. Awesome I pull it up on a flatbed by myself if I have to n Im 58n female, so stop wussin about the weight! For what it does it is awesome n well worth the money, opened up new horizons for me. I cant drag a deer for miles, but now can get it out. I need to replace a part at the moment but the sent it right to me--


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been selling them and the are awesome even with the cart . They work great on hills as well.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I bought an M2S All Terrain R750 with the recommendation of someone here. I've had it about 2 weeks, and to say I'm blown away at what this bike will do is an understatement. I'll go out on a limb and say its one of the coolest "toys/tools" that I've ever bought for hunting. I've been a mountain biker for a decade, so the transition to this was easy. The thing is an absolute beast while pedaling. It has nine modes, and a throttle only mode. If you wanna get where you're going, not pedal, and not break a sweat, then this is the answer. I've used it on a couple of farms to just run in and pull camera cards, and have ridden right up to some does. It makes no noise, leaves no scent backtrail, and downright flies if you even pedal it some. I know its not a cheap bike, but if you have long walks, and are like me(tired of loading a cart or ATV), then give these a serious look.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I have ridden them both and own a Fatkat. I think the fatkat will be a lot more durable and the entire bike is made to be an electric bike rather than just a motor added to a traditional fat bike. I don't have any experience with the Rambo other than a test drive, but that's my impression. Check out the video.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

I looked at both and while I liked the looks of the Quiet Kat there was no way I could see paying another 1k for it over a Rambo. I also like the Rambo accessories much better as well and they get great reviews. I can give you a real review in a few weeks as I just ordered a new Rambo 750C today, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

I have been looking at M2S E-bikes. Seem to be cheaper, I wonder if that is reflected in the quality?


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Ya know....theres just something wrong when I go do research on these things and the places selling them offer financing lol really? on a bike?

I guess if ya got it like that and ya want one. Id like to have one but for $3k i dont see that happening


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

To answer some more of the questions:

On many public lands, especially federal lands, anything over 750 watts is considered a motorized vehicle so depending on where you are planning to hunt, most of us will want to stay with the 750W.

Going up hills is really where these bikes shine. Use the pedal assist and you blow right up a hill like a breeze. You can quickly adjust the Quiet Kat with the touch of a button to add more of less power assist depending on the steepness of the hill and how much you are carrying. the QK has five pedal assist speeds. You really have to ride one to experience just how amazing this works. 

If you look at the video above you can see how well a trailer works for both getting gear in the woods and getting a deer out. I use the trailer A LOT more than I expected. 

The tires on these things are thin walled and puncture easily. You might as well add green slime to both tires as soon as you buy the bike so they seal themselves, because you will have flat tires. Period. Since I have added the green slime, I haven't had any problems, the punctures just quickly seal themselves.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I just looked up the M2S website and saw that 750 runs about $1750. Is that competitive with Rambo and Fatkat? How are they head to head in quality? Does a cart interchange between models/brands or are the mounts specific? This is starting to get interesting......if they are allowed on state and federal land.


----------



## InsaneCPX (Feb 3, 2012)

I’m looking at the M2S as well and from everything I’ve seen it is very comparable to the Rambo and quite kat. I just can’t justify spending the extra money for a bike that’s specific for hunting when the M2S functions the same. I’m also wondering if the mounts are universal. I like the Rambo mounts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

sno_gimp said:


> another option is www.m2s.com all terrain fat tire bike.[/url]


I think that is the wrong link


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

rccordrey said:


> Might want to check these out. https://www.radpowerbikes.com/products/radmini-electric-folding-fat-bike?variant=17586850561
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


0% interest financing is certainly attractive!


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> The tires on these things are thin walled and puncture easily. You might as well add green slime to both tires as soon as you buy the bike so they seal themselves, because you will have flat tires. Period. Since I have added the green slime, I haven't had any problems, the punctures just quickly seal themselves.


IMO Green Slime is not suited well for bikes. Go with either Orange Seal or Stans. A little pricier, but much better than Slime. Or if you are a DIYer, add 16 oz of liquid latex to a gallon of RV antifreeze (or wiper fluid) and throw in a container of fine glitter. Add 4-8 oz per tire and call it good.

FWIW I ride a fat in a part of the world where I can pick up 50 goatheads (puncture vine) on my 2 mile commute to work. I use Orange Seal.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

woodslife said:


> 0% interest financing is certainly attractive!


Curious as to what is the max weight these bikes will haul? Rider/cart/gear/Deer.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

Tagged


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Since I have the M2S, I can speak of the quality of it. It uses the same Bafang motors that the others use. I found no differences in quality, components, or anything and just found the Rambo and QK to be more expensive because they're marketed to hunters. The owner of M2S will speak directly with you on the phone and answer any questions about the differences in a hub drive bike and a mid crank drive. I just found no difference other than the increased price. My bike weighs 62#, and is very well constructed. I'm 6'2 210 and it hauls me around with ease, like I'm not even exerting any energy at all. 

The only thing the M2S doesn't offer is a bow carrier. They have a good gear rack for the back. I can strap my bow to my Sitka pack, so that's where it rides. Hope this helps.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Kris87 said:


> Since I have the M2S, I can speak of the quality of it. It uses the same Bafang motors that the others use. I found no differences in quality, components, or anything and just found the Rambo and QK to be more expensive because they're marketed to hunters. The owner of M2S will speak directly with you on the phone and answer any questions about the differences in a hub drive bike and a mid crank drive. I just found no difference other than the increased price. My bike weighs 62#, and is very well constructed. I'm 6'2 210 and it hauls me around with ease, like I'm not even exerting any energy at all.
> 
> The only thing the M2S doesn't offer is a bow carrier. They have a good gear rack for the back. I can strap my bow to my Sitka pack, so that's where it rides. Hope this helps.


contact info?


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Newhunter1 said:


> I think that is the wrong link


Here you go https://m2sbikes.com/


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Owner of M2S is Eric Crews. He is very responsive to emails too.


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

I asked the guys at quiet Kat the big difference in their bikes vs M2S and they said that M2S primarily uses a rear hub motor on most bikes and FatKat uses mid-drive.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

split toe said:


> I asked the guys at quiet Kat the big difference in their bikes vs M2S and they said that M2S primarily uses a rear hub motor on most bikes and FatKat uses mid-drive.


split_toe - I hereby dub you the King of the Lurkers (and then bow down :set1_applaud: :77. A member on AT for 13+ yrs and less than 200 posts. You are the epitome of "if you aint got nothin' nice to say".

(apologies to OP for minor hijack, I just thought that someone who keeps his opinions to himself should be recognized when he does say something)

Carry on.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

Another lurker here. Mid drive motors are quieter and the weight is more balanced. I have not ridden either. Just doing research.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Quiet kat n Rambos also have a throttle--Handy when starting off with a pack and a full load in saddlebags. The first time I rode mine this june--It had rained all spring n early summer, but I had no idea that one part of the trail had basically turned into a swamp covered by grass. If I was peddaling alone I would have never made it through that, I picked my feet up n put my thumb on the throttle and away we went. I couldnt have one without the throttle for hunting, I am also older n damaged--lol My knees are shot, this thing gives me new freedoms--


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

And looking at the rambos--The 750s still have the low exposed motor Not good for wet and woods w downed trees n such-- I need the internal. And looking at the M2s--Seat isnt for a camo clad, rider w pack bow n saddlebags, it is a race seat you can change it.


----------



## Transition Wild (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Guys – I’m late to the party on this thread but wanted to reach out in regards to offering insight on some of the questions / comments posted here. My name is Adam Parr and want to disclose that I work for QuietKat. I’m not here to push anything, simply just want to answer some questions. I’m an avid hunter myself and have worked with hundreds of different customers/dealers around the country so I have a pretty good grasp on feedback / experiences from “in-the-field” use in a variety of applications and terrain. 

One question / topic I’m seeing on here is the difference between a Hub motor and a Mid-drive motor. Here are the main differences:

1.	Power and Performance – A mid-drive motor is directly integrated into the crank, which more efficiently transfers the power to the gearing as compared to only driving the rear hub. This equates to more torque by cohesively working with the gearing of the bike. 
2.	Service and Maintenance – A mid-drive motor is more easily accessible and is componentized so that it requires less labor when servicing. Hub motors in the rear wheel also makes tire/tube changes more complicated due to wiring and other parts built into the wheel. 
3.	Riding and Handling – Mid-drive motors are more centered on the frame which gives the bike better overall balance and improves handling. 

Bottom Line: Most hunters / outdoorsman will prefer the extra power of a mid-drive motor, especially if they are using the bike in hilly terrain, pulling heavy loads, or hauling a bunch of gear. Our best selling bikes are our 1000W models because the extra power is nice to have without working up a sweat. On the other hand, if you are looking to save some $$ and don’t live in an area of steep terrain and will not be loading it up with gear, a M2S (750W Hub / 350W Mid-Drive) or a Rad Rover (750W Hub) would suffice. However, it’s nice to have extra power and torque when you need it, which is what most hunters require. 

Max Weight: This is another question I’ve seen on here in regards to how much it can haul (rider and gear) and to be honest, it’s a loaded question based on terrian, surface, how much pedaling vs throttle, etc. We rate our bikes for 300lbs (rider and gear) but I can tell you that they can handle more than that, depending on the terrain. As Bernie posted with his video, he is hauling a deer out of the woods with a game cart. We say 300lbs pounds max for optimal power and performance in most scenarios.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Good post Adam. I have the M2S All Terrain R750, which is hub drive, and I honestly wouldn't want any more power with just me and my gear on the bike. The motor almost starts propelling me too fast unless I'm on an incline. The M2S also has the independent throttle, which I've found almost not needed when you have the pedal assist. Its cool, but wouldn't be a deal breaker for me I don't think. I'm enjoying my e-bike more and more I use it.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the post Adam, very informative. You guys make a great product and I absolutely love mine. I have an Iowa bow tag this year and my Fat Kat is going to be an important part of the hunt there. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Transition Wild (Oct 15, 2015)

No problem at all guys. Ebikes, regardless of brand, are changing the game of access as we know it and they have become a valuable tool for hunters over the past few years.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

Transition Wild said:


> Hi Guys – I’m late to the party on this thread but wanted to reach out in regards to offering insight on some of the questions / comments posted here. My name is Adam Parr and want to disclose that I work for QuietKat. I’m not here to push anything, simply just want to answer some questions. I’m an avid hunter myself and have worked with hundreds of different customers/dealers around the country so I have a pretty good grasp on feedback / experiences from “in-the-field” use in a variety of applications and terrain.
> 
> One question / topic I’m seeing on here is the difference between a Hub motor and a Mid-drive motor. Here are the main differences:
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

http://wiredtohunt.com/2017/10/05/w...ic-land-hunting-scrapes-and-the-october-lull/
Here ya go Guy is my age n seems to have my appreciation for the new freedoms---


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Reelrydor said:


> http://wiredtohunt.com/2017/10/05/w...ic-land-hunting-scrapes-and-the-october-lull/
> Here ya go Guy is my age n seems to have my appreciation for the new freedoms---


I enjoy doing these podcasts even though I never listen to them.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

I got my Rambo bike yesterday and I was able to put some time in on it today and all I can say is wow ! Very impressed so far and can't wait to put it to test in the field, heading to Illinois with it then I will be trying it out at home on the public land. I can see it being a real gamechanger !


----------



## OxMan80 (Jan 25, 2015)

I think some places are mostly just ignoring the e-bikes. Legal wise it's only federally considered (some states vary) not a motorized vehicle if it is LESS than 750 watts. It's not 750 watts or less. That said probably get away with it as most of these motors are actually around 350 watts with a peak wattage of 750. Price wise these things seem to vary from $500 to $5000.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> I enjoy doing these podcasts even though I never listen to them.


Thank you--It was informative and excellent! I am a "Wired to hunt" Junkie anyway---lol I totally agree on the bike thing--Opened up whole new horizons for my damaged body-- Hope to be more in your lifestyle too soon--Travel trailer to just hunt all places I can, just need to finish my farm sale n Im getting tags wherever I can until I cant anymore--LOL Kudos


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I got to ride a Rambo 750 yesterday, I want one!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

ricksmathew said:


> I got to ride a Rambo 750 yesterday, I want one!


I happen to know a guy that has one for sale Rick.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Boonerbrad said:


> I happen to know a guy that has one for sale Rick.



Camo? PM me the price Brad!


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

Anyone around SE Iowa we have Rambos in stock here and ready to ride - stop out and take one for a spin and take one home at the best prices around - package special on some Black 750's in stock


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

This post is a bit old but was looking to see how the EBikes worked for those people through deer season?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I’ll let you know next deer season. I just got my quiet cat ambush. I took it on a trial run around some wooded section and it is powerful. I had to back off as it wouldn’t stop over the rough sections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the wattage of that motor? found it....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Loved my fat tire ebike this last year. From checking cameras, hauling in and out tree stands to elk quarters. Put on 300 miles in September alone.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

sno_gimp said:


> Loved my fat tire ebike this last year. From checking cameras, hauling in and out tree stands to elk quarters. Put on 300 miles in September alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the cart track? Does it bounce a lot?

HTH 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

hilltophunter said:


> How does the cart track? Does it bounce a lot?
> 
> HTH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I definitely learned to try not to go over a downed tree at 25mph. Lol. But worked great once I learned to slow down a bit. I was actually surprised how easy it was to pull even loaded up with gear.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Kris87 said:


> I bought an M2S All Terrain R750 with the recommendation of someone here. I've had it about 2 weeks, and to say I'm blown away at what this bike will do is an understatement. I'll go out on a limb and say its one of the coolest "toys/tools" that I've ever bought for hunting. I've been a mountain biker for a decade, so the transition to this was easy. The thing is an absolute beast while pedaling. It has nine modes, and a throttle only mode. If you wanna get where you're going, not pedal, and not break a sweat, then this is the answer. I've used it on a couple of farms to just run in and pull camera cards, and have ridden right up to some does. It makes no noise, leaves no scent backtrail, and downright flies if you even pedal it some. I know its not a cheap bike, but if you have long walks, and are like me(tired of loading a cart or ATV), then give these a serious look.
> 
> View attachment 6256319


i love my M2S all-terrain. best hunting investment in years


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

sno_gimp said:


> i love my M2S all-terrain. best hunting investment in years


I'm finding they are almost 1K less then others, like a Rambo. That's a big difference considering M2S seem to just as well


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

So is it safe to say the biggest difference for a beginner is the cost? If I have never ridden an Ebike, I would not know the difference in hill climbing ability correct? Any Pedal assist beats no pedal assist?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

For guys that have not used one it will be an eye opening experience. they are just one of the best things i have ever bought for hunting. I am not talking about being lazy as i walked everywhere for years and hated the side by sides and 4 wheelers but these bikes are so dang quiet and capable all while animals just watch you ride by. The speed of getting in and out while leaving little to no scent and not working up a sweat is amazing. Checking cameras and shed hunting just becomes so fast and quiet all while covering more ground. Yes they are expensive but so are bows. The QuietKat is the best built and most rugged bike made bar none. They use the best battery and have a lifetime warranty on the frame. A little bigger tire and hydraulic brakes on some models are really a nice upgrade. If anyone is in east central Illinois they are welcome to yell at me and take a test ride on a 1000 QuietKat.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> For guys that have not used one it will be an eye opening experience. they are just one of the best things i have ever bought for hunting. I am not talking about being lazy as i walked everywhere for years and hated the side by sides and 4 wheelers but these bikes are so dang quiet and capable all while animals just watch you ride by. The speed of getting in and out while leaving little to no scent and not working up a sweat is amazing. Checking cameras and shed hunting just becomes so fast and quiet all while covering more ground. Yes they are expensive but so are bows. The QuietKat is the best built and most rugged bike made bar none. They use the best battery and have a lifetime warranty on the frame. A little bigger tire and hydraulic brakes on some models are really a nice upgrade. If anyone is in east central Illinois they are welcome to yell at me and take a test ride on a 1000 QuietKat.


I’ll second that. I live just north of St. Louis, in Alton, Illinois. If you’re interested then maybe we can meet at the police station and do a little demonstration. 

As far as expensive...holy cow. I almost got the folding bike but because it didn’t come with 26” tires (20”x4.5”) I was going to back out. They made me an offer that was to sweet. I got the ambush, a single bike trailer, rear rack and fenders at a decently discounted price. To say this bike is incredible cannot give it justice. I’m looking forward to testing it out on public land and cannot wait for the weather to warm up so I can do some scouting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Definitely going to build my own after much research. Motobecane Stugis frame with Rockshox Bluto fork, tubeless rims/tires, hydraulic brakes and Bafang motor kit (hot rodded 1000-1600w) from Luna cycle with a 52 volt battery. Thought about the Cyclone motor but I think the Bafang is the better option for this kind of set-up. Same basic motor many commercial ebikes use including the quietkat. Never thought I would have an electric bike but it just makes so much sense for a lot of the places I hunt. Going to be more convenient than loading up a wheeler.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Man, they are expensive. The M2S are much cheaper than the others...and seem to have great reviews...what trailer is that in the picture above?


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Man, they are expensive. The M2S are much cheaper than the others...and seem to have great reviews...what trailer is that in the picture above?


If you are referring to mine it's one I built out of used kids bike trailer. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks maybe you have a business there?  


sno_gimp said:


> If you are referring to mine it's one I built out of used kids bike trailer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

These are built to take the heavy packs and game amd weather--


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Reelrydor said:


> View attachment 6382001
> 
> These are built to take the heavy packs and game amd weather--


Can you post a picture of what you are talking about. Are you talking about the rear rack or a cart. Just curious. I have the ambush now and working with it for next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

PM me I can give you a code that will get you* 15% off on any Fat Kat. *

Love mine, I will be getting another soon.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rambo is the better bike imo.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

From my research it appears that M2S is the least expensive, Quiet Kat second, and Rambo third meaning most expensive...they are almost 2X the M2S bikes...why is that?


dnv23 said:


> Rambo is the better bike imo.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I spent a good part of my day researching and found the Rad rover to be very good price wise. Anyone have one?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

The RadRover uses a rear hub drive motor, thus the cheaper price tag. Mid drive motors allow you to use the chainring/cassette gears and keep the weight on the center of the frame not on the back wheel.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Couple pieces of advice for you while researching price, etc. Stay away from the rear hub drive, it's cheaper but much less reliable. Secondly, some of these bikes are basically fat tire bucks that are converted to eBikes and therefore they are not made for hunting and are not built as rugged. The Fat Kat is built for hunters and rough terrain while carrying extra weight and gear. It costs a little more but it's worth it in my opinion because the bike's frame and components are sturdy and will last longer under the kind of rough use hunters put on it. I use mine hard in all kinds of weather and terrain and the only thing I have had to do is have the gears tuned once.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> Couple pieces of advice for you while researching price, etc. Stay away from the rear hub drive, it's cheaper but much less reliable. Secondly, some of these bikes are basically fat tire bucks that are converted to eBikes and therefore they are not made for hunting and are not built as rugged. The Fat Kat is built for hunters and rough terrain while carrying extra weight and gear. It costs a little more but it's worth it in my opinion because the bike's frame and components are sturdy and will last longer under the kind of rough use hunters put on it. I use mine hard in all kinds of weather and terrain and the only thing I have had to do is have the gears tuned once.


My first time using my fatcat this weekend I was in a vacant, tree covered lot doing 15-19 mph over really rough terrain. It didn't even slow down and in fact I slowed down as I was getting worried about injuring myself. It was that powerful. The three huge does that popped out of the patch of trees were confused as to what I was. They came out of their hiding place to see what was buzzing their living room. I was able to almost catch them...that is until they hit the after burners and went into mach 2 mode. I will say that this bike is a beast...expensive yes. However everything I have read and experienced so far makes me feel good about the coin I dropped.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I do have a question for those that have the Quietkat, Rambo or other ebikes. I have three bike trailers that I have gotten over the years. 

Cart 1: http://www.quietkat.com/product/cargo-trailer/ This one was included in the price of the bike...I couldn't say no. However, I have the twisted timber stand...the one that is 10 lbs and I will have to strap it to the rear rack or rachet to the cargo trailer. Has anyone pulled a deer using this cart? I know it says bring out game meat, but I don't have to do that. 

Cart 2: https://www.hawkhunting.com/collections/deer-recovery/products/crawler-multi-use-cart It looks as though the individual uses rope to attach the cart to the rack as well as this being about 45lbs. 

Cart 3: I have a folding two wheel cart with 20" wheels that come apart. It folds flat and weighs 14 lbs and I got it from timbertall treestands before they want under. I have hooked to the bike but I do not know how it will traverse behind the bike.

All said and done, I have gotten the carts over the last 10 years...(cart 3 was well over 8-10 years, cart 2 was last season and it pulled more weight than I could carry. Cart 1 was just this past week.)

Ideally cart 1 is what I hope to use and cart 3 is what I'll probably use once I get a deer to a location I can use it. 


Any ideas??? I will probably selling one of these stands as I cannot use all three...


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> Secondly, some of these bikes are basically fat tire bucks that are converted to eBikes and therefore they are not made for hunting and are not built as rugged.


This comment basically cements that you're just making a sales pitch. I'll agree that these bikes aren't all that good of bikes in reality. But, you can't tell me that a good fatbike is not built rugged and therefore not for hunting. I guarantee one of these (Rambo/Quietkat) wouldn't handle the Whole Enchilada in Moab. Good fatbikes are made to handle the most rugged stuff. Guys bikepack all over the world on good bikes. Buy a Salsa/Surly/etc and convert to Edrive if you want that. In the end, that's probably a cheaper option that will be more reliable/last longer. All of these are targeted toward hunters and we all know what happens when you make something camo and put a picture of a deer on it.....$$$.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Quicksliver said:


> This comment basically cements that you're just making a sales pitch. I'll agree that these bikes aren't all that good of bikes in reality. But, you can't tell me that a good fatbike is not built rugged and therefore not for hunting. I guarantee one of these (Rambo/Quietkat) wouldn't handle the Whole Enchilada in Moab. Good fatbikes are made to handle the most rugged stuff. Guys bikepack all over the world on good bikes. Buy a Salsa/Surly/etc and convert to Edrive if you want that. In the end, that's probably a cheaper option that will be more reliable/last longer. All of these are targeted toward hunters and we all know what happens when you make something camo and put a picture of a deer on it.....$$$.


Take it as a sales pitch if you want, I rode other bikes and spent a lot of time talking with Rambo before I ended up getting the Fat Kat and I think I made the right decision. Just put the two side by side and you can really see the difference in construction and when you take it out into the woods, you feel like you can take this bike through anything. Never biked in Moab, so I can't comment on that part of it.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Newhunter1 said:


> I do have a question for those that have the Quietkat, Rambo or other ebikes. I have three bike trailers that I have gotten over the years.
> 
> Cart 1: http://www.quietkat.com/product/cargo-trailer/ This one was included in the price of the bike...I couldn't say no. However, I have the twisted timber stand...the one that is 10 lbs and I will have to strap it to the rear rack or rachet to the cargo trailer. Has anyone pulled a deer using this cart? I know it says bring out game meat, but I don't have to do that.
> 
> ...


For your #2, that is my video. I use bungee cords to attach the crawler to the back of the bike. I have hauled some remarkably heavy loads with that set-up but I would like to find something other than bungees for hooking the trailer. I have not yet used the Quiet Kat Trailer, but it does hook to the bike's hubs so there's an advantage there, however the cargo area on their trailer is not as big or as flexible as the Crawler cart. Open to suggestions on this. Not saying anything bad about the QK cart, just haven't used it. I also use the Crawler A LOT without the bike so that's a point for it.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> Take it as a sales pitch if you want, I rode other bikes and spent a lot of time talking with Rambo before I ended up getting the Fat Kat and I think I made the right decision. Just put the two side by side and you can really see the difference in construction and when you take it out into the woods, you feel like you can take this bike through anything. Never biked in Moab, so I can't comment on that part of it.


Sorry, that was a little sharper than I meant. I apologize. I'm just saying that none of the bikes mentioned in this thread are of the quality, frame or components, of a good fatbike, and making a comment about the durability about a normal fat bike is not correct. The Moab reference was to illustrate that these bikes would fall apart on a trail that a normal fatbike would rail. You might be a fan of QK and that's fine, but don't down sell others/up sell QK on quality when these bikes are in a different league than real fat bikes. I'd argue that the highest quality bike in the thread (other than the Felt) is Steve's Boris at half the price. Like I said, put camo or a deer on something and we all know what happens.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Quicksliver said:


> Sorry, that was a little sharper than I meant. I apologize. I'm just saying that none of the bikes mentioned in this thread are of the quality, frame or components, of a good fatbike, and making a comment about the durability about a normal fat bike is not correct. The Moab reference was to illustrate that these bikes would fall apart on a trail that a normal fatbike would rail. You might be a fan of QK and that's fine, but don't down sell others/up sell QK on quality when these bikes are in a different league than real fat bikes. I'd argue that the highest quality bike in the thread (other than the Felt) is Steve's Boris at half the price. Like I said, put camo or a deer on something and we all know what happens.


No offense taken. Just curious what these high-end bikes cost without the electric conversion and what materials they are made from?


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> Couple pieces of advice for you while researching price, etc. Stay away from the rear hub drive, it's cheaper but much less reliable. Secondly, some of these bikes are basically fat tire bucks that are converted to eBikes and therefore they are not made for hunting and are not built as rugged. The Fat Kat is built for hunters and rough terrain while carrying extra weight and gear. It costs a little more but it's worth it in my opinion because the bike's frame and components are sturdy and will last longer under the kind of rough use hunters put on it. I use mine hard in all kinds of weather and terrain and the only thing I have had to do is have the gears tuned once.


for those who are on a budget let me assure you, contrary to other comments here from salesmen, My $1500 M2S rear hub all terrain fatire ebike is built like a tank and has been more then awesome and reliable for two years and over a thousand miles now. I am a stout dude and usually ride with gear and pull a trailer half the time. Not saying anything bad about the Rambo and Quiet cat guys I'm just saying that for the money this bike is plenty string and built better then a lot of mountain bikes that I have ridden over the years. I have found the rear hub to be just fine and works more then adequate. so if you dont want to drop the coin on the more expensive bikes dont be afraid of the others. just sayin


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a reason the QK has a lifetime warranty on the frame. And the drive motor is housed inside the frame. Like anything there are cheaper models and models that will suffice for many different uses and QK also offers those now as well. They offer a rear hub driven bike too.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> For your #2, that is my video. I use bungee cords to attach the crawler to the back of the bike. I have hauled some remarkably heavy loads with that set-up but I would like to find something other than bungees for hooking the trailer. I have not yet used the Quiet Kat Trailer, but it does hook to the bike's hubs so there's an advantage there, however the cargo area on their trailer is not as big or as flexible as the Crawler cart. Open to suggestions on this. Not saying anything bad about the QK cart, just haven't used it. I also use the Crawler A LOT without the bike so that's a point for it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6382449
> ...


I've been following you and your video...I think you also have the 1 up rack? How do you like that? Did you see the youtube video where the inventor of the 1 up rack went out on his own and made a "better" mouse trap? I contacted him and I have to wait till May before one is available for me. Looks like I'll get the 1 up as soon as I get the money. Also, do have the heavy duty one?


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes I do have the superduty 1-up rack. Not surprised they are sold out, people are really buying these bikes and it's probably hard for them to keep up right now. I like the way it mounts to the hitch, no wobble at all.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> Yes I do have the superduty 1-up rack. Not surprised they are sold out, people are really buying these bikes and it's probably hard for them to keep up right now. I like the way it mounts to the hitch, no wobble at all.


Guys if you have access to anyone with any fabrication and welding skills a carrier is nothing hard to build. I have one that i built and it took all of about 4 hours and maybe 50.00 in materials. And i used aluminum for most of it. Very simple and heavy enough to haul a motorcycle as well.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

sno_gimp said:


> for those who are on a budget let me assure you, contrary to other comments here from salesmen, My $1500 M2S rear hub all terrain fatire ebike is built like a tank and has been more then awesome and reliable for two years and over a thousand miles now. I am a stout dude and usually ride with gear and pull a trailer half the time. Not saying anything bad about the Rambo and Quiet cat guys I'm just saying that for the money this bike is plenty string and built better then a lot of mountain bikes that I have ridden over the years. I have found the rear hub to be just fine and works more then adequate. so if you dont want to drop the coin on the more expensive bikes dont be afraid of the others. just sayin


As someone who has ridden mtn bikes for years, I agree. My M2S is a tank. I don't know how someone can say a QK or Rambo is better just because they're more expensive. The M2S All Terrain is a pretty simple bike. The components are good and I've seen no issue with the bike at all.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> Yes I do have the superduty 1-up rack. Not surprised they are sold out, people are really buying these bikes and it's probably hard for them to keep up right now. I like the way it mounts to the hitch, no wobble at all.


Not the 1 up...this guy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQRFKgLjn-k

Here is the website. https://www.quikrack.com/ 

When you click to purchase it is out of stock and you have to put your name on a list. I won't see mine till May...however I'll just get the one up. I do not have any type of fabrication skills nor do I know someone who does.

I also had a quick release put on my front tire. QuietKat sells a wheel (without tube and tire) with a QR for 175...or you can buy an axle for a fat tire bike for 25.00...wanna guess which route I took.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> No offense taken. Just curious what these high-end bikes cost without the electric conversion and what materials they are made from?


http://salsacycles.com/bikes/mukluk/2018_mukluk_nx1

6066-T6 Alum. Or you can go Carbon for a little more. 11 speed rear cassette. There isn't anything on a QK or Rambo component-wise that matches what the entry level Mukluk will have at $1800. You can add a Bluto or Wren to one of these and give it a front suspension for the price of the fork. Who makes the sus for QK? EDIT: Sorry found that it's a Mozo....a $99 fat fork. A Bluto runs $400ish. Which is what Steve's bike comes stock for $1200.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd like to hear some someone who has had to invoke the warranty on any of these. When it comes to an expensive purchase like this, customer service and satisfaction is a big selling point.

Also hard to believe a 3.5k bike only has a one year warranty. If I spent that much and the battery died 18 months later, I'd be pretty bummed out.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

My point here is that these expensive ebikes (Rambo/QK) aren't being bought by anyone other than hunters. Why is that?

It'd be like Whole30 coming out with a bow that has Walmart grade components but charging a Mathewsesque price because they're Whole30 and then targeting millennials that want to get into the locavore movement. We wouldn't buy it because we know bows, the issue here is that few hunters know bikes.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Quicksliver said:


> My point here is that these expensive ebikes (Rambo/QK) aren't being bought by anyone other than hunters. Why is that?.


You have some data to back that up? They certainly are both built for hunters and marketed to hunters, so there's that. It would be interesting to know if your point is actually true.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

So my question has been missed..... Would I really know the difference as a person with 0 experience know TRULY the difference of not buying a mid drive motor???

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> You have some data to back that up? They certainly are both built for hunters and marketed to hunters, so there's that. It would be interesting to know if your point is actually true.


No real data other than never having seen any mention of the bikes or brands anywhere other than in hunting related forums. I follow some fat bike related forums on FB and have never seen a mention of the 2. For companies that supposedly sell a premium product (at least a premium price) I think that speaks volumes.

Why would they only market to hunters? Seems like shooting yourself in the foot as far as available market.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Neither brand are even mentioned on any of the 5 pages. This seems to be a pretty comprehensive list of e fats. Probably some good options for anyone in the market reading this thread.

https://electricbikereview.com/category/fat/


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Quicksliver said:


> No real data other than never having seen any mention of the bikes or brands anywhere other than in hunting related forums. I follow some fat bike related forums on FB and have never seen a mention of the 2. For companies that supposedly sell a premium product (at least a premium price) I think that speaks volumes.
> 
> Why would they only market to hunters? Seems like shooting yourself in the foot as far as available market.


Well you are obviously more in tune with the fat tire bike world than I am so I'll take your word for it. These are both companies that build bikes for hunters so it doesn't surprise me that the rest of the fat bike followers of the world have little to no knowledge of them. My experience is using them in hunting, although I do ride mine for recreation/exercise as well. All I know is I have never seen another bike constructed anything like the Fat Kat. It's not just a fat tire bike it is a hunting bike featuring fat tires. It's way more than just putting camo paint on it.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

hilltophunter said:


> So my question has been missed..... Would I really know the difference as a person with 0 experience know TRULY the difference of not buying a mid drive motor???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


In all honesty, you're asking the wrong crowd. Few here have the intel you're looking for. I'd spend some time researching on Google. If you're talking motor vs no motor, then it's a matter of all the energy coming from you or the motor. If it's mid vs rear, then it's a matter of where the weight of the motor is on the bike and a few other details I don't have any experience with. If you're looking at pedal assist vs throttle control, it's either you pedaling some or having the option of not at all. I'd spend some time on google figuring out what they all mean. Other places know far more than any of us here.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> Well you are obviously more in tune with the fat tire bike world than I am so I'll take your word for it. These are both companies that build bikes for hunters so it doesn't surprise me that the rest of the fat bike followers of the world have little to no knowledge of them. My experience is using them in hunting, although I do ride mine for recreation/exercise as well. All I know is I have never seen another bike constructed anything like the Fat Kat. It's not just a fat tire bike it is a hunting bike featuring fat tires. It's way more than just putting camo paint on it.


I've never been on a FatKat, it probably does feel way different than any other bike. It definitely looks way different than any other bike, but IMO it's over engineered. What experience does QK have in bicycle engineering? Why would we trust QK to redesign the mousetrap? There are a lot of companies that have been doing this bike thing for a century or more. And there are a lot of bike designs that went the way of the dinosaur. It'll definitely be interesting to see how these frames hold up in the long term. Again, I think it's something hunters get sucked into because of the marketing. 

If no one else knows about them, and they're so good, why aren't they trying to expand their sales and stay viable? Right now, their a niche of a niche of a niche market (hunter oriented, electric, fat bike). I wonder how long they'll last?

I'm not trying to pick on QK or others, all I'm trying to do is encourage people who are going to drop that kind of money to expand their search beyond the couple of brands that market to hunters and realize what you're actually getting as far as quality is concerned. There are incredible levels of quality in cycling components. Miata vs McLaren like comparisons. Don't buy a Miata for McLaren prices.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

What does your FatKat weigh?


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Quicksliver said:


> I've never been on a FatKat, it probably does feel way different than any other bike. It definitely looks way different than any other bike, but IMO it's over engineered. What experience does QK have in bicycle engineering? Why would we trust QK to redesign the mousetrap? There are a lot of companies that have been doing this bike thing for a century or more. And there are a lot of bike designs that went the way of the dinosaur. It'll definitely be interesting to see how these frames hold up in the long term. Again, I think it's something hunters get sucked into because of the marketing.
> 
> If no one else knows about them, and they're so good, why aren't they trying to expand their sales and stay viable? Right now, their a niche of a niche of a niche market (hunter oriented, electric, fat bike). I wonder how long they'll last?
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on QK or others, all I'm trying to do is encourage people who are going to drop that kind of money to expand their search beyond the couple of brands that market to hunters and realize what you're actually getting as far as quality is concerned. There are incredible levels of quality in cycling components. Miata vs McLaren like comparisons. Don't buy a Miata for McLaren prices.


I think they have been around since 2012...At least that's when I first saw a post about the new fangled electric bike. Hopefully they'll be around for a while...at least till I'm done with the bike.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Quicksliver said:


> What does your FatKat weigh?


I'll let you know this evening.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

After my research I feel I'll be getting a better bike for more than a thousand dollars less than a quietkat by building my own. It will have better components, fork/shocks, brakes, rims/tires, battery options/sizes etc... And the bikes are built to do what off-road bikes are built for, I'm not worried for a second about frame damage and the Rockshox forks are made to be beat. Currently have one on my Trek mt. bike. The motors are made by the same company, Bafang. The conversion with a Bafang mid motor kit is pretty simple. And it will be lighter.

I'm not knocking the Quietkat, I'm more of a if I can do it myself better for less, why not. Plus I love to build and tinker.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

If I had a fat tire bike laying around, then the conversion would make sense. I wouldn't want to convert my standard skinny tire mtn bike for what I do with my fat tire e-bike. The fat tires make so much difference in mud (I don't have snow).


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Kris87 said:


> If I had a fat tire bike laying around, then the conversion would make sense. I wouldn't want to convert my standard skinny tire mtn bike for what I do with my fat tire e-bike. The fat tires make so much difference in mud (I don't have snow).


For sure. I'm going fat tire all the way with this "hunting" build. Obvious advantages over the mt. bike platform.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Eninja is where it is at!

https://www.facebook.com/pg/eninjabike/about/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> After my research I feel I'll be getting a better bike for more than a thousand dollars less than a quietkat by building my own. It will have better components, fork/shocks, brakes, rims/tires, battery options/sizes etc... And the bikes are built to do what off-road bikes are built for, I'm not worried for a second about frame damage and the Rockshox forks are made to be beat. Currently have one on my Trek mt. bike. The motors are made by the same company, Bafang. The conversion with a Bafang mid motor kit is pretty simple. And it will be lighter.
> 
> I'm not knocking the Quietkat, I'm more of a if I can do it myself better for less, why not. Plus I love to build and tinker.


I'd guess you to be well over a grand cheaper with your build and it'd probably take a grand to upgrade the components on the QK to get what you have in the Sturgis.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Bearlee said:


> Eninja is where it is at!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/eninjabike/about/?ref=page_internal


All this is a facebook page. There isn't anything that gives specs or the ability to look at the bike. Do you have a link that will let us see the bike?


----------



## rykel1116 (Jun 15, 2012)

bough the rad rover before season last yr...love it..$1500 tyd...


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

rykel1116 said:


> bough the rad rover before season last yr...love it..$1500 tyd...


I am liking the price point.... How did it perform 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Quicksliver said:


> What does your FatKat weigh?


52 lbs


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> For sure. I'm going fat tire all the way with this "hunting" build. Obvious advantages over the mt. bike platform.


i looked into building one, but honestly i think if you can buy one for $1,500 to $1,800 your just as well off.
i priced the bafang mid drive 750 motor kit and the battery from luna cycle and that was right at $1,000.
these bikes are expensive because the the materials to make them are, heck just the batteries are around $500.
i thought hard about building one myself, but once i started running the numbers, and factored in my time (which seems to become more valuable the older i get, lol)
i just decided to wait until i got a good deal on one.

i mean if you get the kit for $900, and then spend another $500 to $700 on a bike, then you got a good chunk in it.
thats why i say, if you can get one already made for $1,500 to $1,800 , i would just jump on it.
i got a good deal on a last year model Rambo 750 mid drive for that price range. It doesn't have shocks, but you don't need shocks on a fat bike the big tires soak up all the bumps.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

V-TRAIN said:


> i looked into building one, but honestly i think if you can buy one for $1,500 to $1,800 your just as well off.
> i priced the bafang mid drive 750 motor kit and the battery from luna cycle and that was right at $1,000.
> these bikes are expensive because the the materials to make them are, heck just the batteries are around $500.
> i thought hard about building one myself, but once i started running the numbers, and factored in my time (which seems to become more valuable the older i get, lol)
> ...


You could buy a cheaper bike like a Gravity Bullseye Monster COMP for $700 and get decent components (sram/shimano), mechanical disc brakes and come in that final price range with a front suspension/RST renegade fork. I want the better components (hydraulic brakes, tubeless rims/tires) and better suspension (RockShox Bluto fork) so I'm willing to pay a little more for a better bike (Motobecane Sturgis or Night Train). And I like that I can integrate a 52v 20ah battery with Panasonic cells. I doubt the commercial bikes are using the best batteries/cells. I also want the 1000w motor. Heck you could build a real beast even cheaper with the 3000w Cyclone motor but I think it's too much for pedal bike components in the woods.

Luna Cycle has the 750w kits including a 52v 13.5ah battery right now for $825. Paired with the Gravity bike from Bikes Direct at $699 gets you a 750w mid drive bike for $1,524

When I started thinking about building an electric fat tire bike I was thinking go cheap until my steelhead fishing buddy asked me if I would take a Zebco rod/reel on the river. Point was taken when I realized I had a grand into my steelhead rod/reel.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

You guys great on building you own. I am never ceased to be amazed by the inginuity on AT. Cudos to you guys--But mine already made my season this year, taking me places scouting/hunting I would have never gone before, and works awesome, tough as nails-Ive ridden it up n down super steep rocky mts, through swamps buried under thick grass I didnt know was there. No external motor will work in the east--Too wet. And that 4 wheel cart looks cool, but wouldnt work here, or on any narrow riding, bike, hiking trails or through our thicker forests It is very Well warrentied--PS--I am 5'5", female/late 50's, and had more injuries than most of you boys ever dreamed of, and I dead lift it w battery n saddlebags onto my 4x4 flatbed? Not saying I want to do this all the time But I can. Looking into a 1up super duty bike rack for my new subaru crosstrek, and will also work on the back of my mini camper--


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Reelrydor said:


> You guys great on building you own. I am never ceased to be amazed by the inginuity on AT. Cudos to you guys--But mine already made my season this year, taking me places scouting/hunting I would have never gone before, and works awesome, tough as nails-Ive ridden it up n down super steep rocky mts, through swamps buried under thick grass I didnt know was there. No external motor will work in the east--Too wet. And that 4 wheel cart looks cool, but wouldnt work here, or on any narrow riding, bike, hiking trails or through our thicker forests It is very Well warrentied--PS--I am 5'5", female/late 50's, and had more injuries than most of you boys ever dreamed of, and I dead lift it w battery n saddlebags onto my 4x4 flatbed? Not saying I want to do this all the time But I can. Looking into a 1up super duty bike rack for my new subaru crosstrek, and will also work on the back of my mini camper--
> View attachment 6383575
> View attachment 6383581


You and I have the same set up...except yours is camo and you have saddle bags. Ok..so with the trailer...did you get a deer and pull it out...how do you set up your hunting equipment to get to your location? I will use this on public land and want to be able to scoot to my stand location and set up within 30 minutes of getting to the parking lot. My locations are at a minimum of 1000 yards from the lot through some thick brush.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> You could buy a cheaper bike like a Gravity Bullseye Monster COMP for $700 and get decent components (sram/shimano), mechanical disc brakes and come in that final price range with a front suspension/RST renegade fork. I want the better components (hydraulic brakes, tubeless rims/tires) and better suspension (RockShox Bluto fork) so I'm willing to pay a little more for a better bike (Motobecane Sturgis or Night Train). And I like that I can integrate a 52v 20ah battery with Panasonic cells. I doubt the commercial bikes are using the best batteries/cells. I also want the 1000w motor. Heck you could build a real beast even cheaper with the 3000w Cyclone motor but I think it's too much for pedal bike components in the woods.
> 
> Luna Cycle has the 750w kits including a 52v 13.5ah battery right now for $825. Paired with the Gravity bike from Bikes Direct at $699 gets you a 750w mid drive bike for $1,524
> 
> When I started thinking about building an electric fat tire bike I was thinking go cheap until my steelhead fishing buddy asked me if I would take a Zebco rod/reel on the river. Point was taken when I realized I had a grand into my steelhead rod/reel.


QuietKat uses the panasonic battery cells and are considered the best cells made. Rambo and the others guys are referencing do not use the Panasonic cell batteries.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Newhunter1 said:


> 52 lbs



Is that with the battery? It comes in much lighter than others :thumbs_up


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

hilltophunter said:


> Is that with the battery? It comes in much lighter than others :thumbs_up


Yes..with the battery, rear rack, and front and rear fenders. That is what my scale said...prior to me holding the bike--204. Holding the bike, the scale read 256. Did it three times and all said the same.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Newhunter1 said:


> Yes..with the battery, rear rack, and front and rear fenders. That is what my scale said...prior to me holding the bike--204. Holding the bike, the scale read 256. Did it three times and all said the same.


Wow awesome 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

My M2S All Terrain weighs 59#


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Newhunter1 said:


> You and I have the same set up...except yours is camo and you have saddle bags. Ok..so with the trailer...did you get a deer and pull it out...how do you set up your hunting equipment to get to your location? I will use this on public land and want to be able to scoot to my stand location and set up within 30 minutes of getting to the parking lot. My locations are at a minimum of 1000 yards from the lot through some thick brush.









Pack on my back


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Newhunter1 said:


> 52 lbs


That's actually really impressive, especially since the Rambo Carbon (not sure how they can call it that, since the only thing carbonish is the dip on the aluminum frame, and carbon frames are actually a thing in cycling....dishonest marketing IMO) comes in at 69#. I figured with how big the frame is and the 7# fork, that it'd weigh much more. I looked online after asking and other references ranged from 61-80#. For reference, my Mukluk w/Bluto weighs about 34.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry, I lied. The Muk is 37#10oz. Thought I had it down to around 32# before the Bluto, which adds about 2#, must've been entirely bare bike. Makes that 52# all the more impressive.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Here is how I weighed it. I first got on my scale. I weighed in at 204. I had a doctor appointment the other day that said I weighed 200. So the scale is close. I then picked up the bike, it was carried width wise(front wheel to my left and rear wheel to my right). I stepped onto the scale and 3x it weighed me at 256. Is there another way to get the weights? I feel it weighs more than 52lbs. I have to carry it out of my basement and it is just feels heavier. This scale though has been pretty much accurate with my doctors scale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Newhunter1 said:


> Here is how I weighed it. I first got on my scale. I weighed in at 204. I had a doctor appointment the other day that said I weighed 200. So the scale is close. I then picked up the bike, it was carried width wise(front wheel to my left and rear wheel to my right). I stepped onto the scale and 3x it weighed me at 256. Is there another way to get the weights? I feel it weighs more than 52lbs. I have to carry it out of my basement and it is just feels heavier. This scale though has been pretty much accurate with my doctors scale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's probably accurate. Carry a 50-pound bag of corn or dog food up and down those steps and see if it feels about the same. I have compared mine to a 50-pound bag of corn but I have a saddle bag, rack, fenders, etc.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> That's probably accurate. Carry a 50-pound bag of corn or dog food up and down those steps and see if it feels about the same. I have compared mine to a 50-pound bag of corn but I have a saddle bag, rack, fenders, etc.


I think it feels heavier because it is so long...making it awkward.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Newhunter1 said:


> Here is how I weighed it. I first got on my scale. I weighed in at 204. I had a doctor appointment the other day that said I weighed 200. So the scale is close. I then picked up the bike, it was carried width wise(front wheel to my left and rear wheel to my right). I stepped onto the scale and 3x it weighed me at 256. Is there another way to get the weights? I feel it weighs more than 52lbs. I have to carry it out of my basement and it is just feels heavier. This scale though has been pretty much accurate with my doctors scale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you did should be accurate, I'm not doubting you. I use a 50# digital fish scale. I'm just impressed, it has heavier 5" tires (compared to my 4" Jumbo Jims), probably isn't tubeless, likely steel seat tube, handlebar and stem, all the electrical components and an oversized aluminum frame which should be heavier. Wonder what aluminum they make it out of.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Quicksliver said:


> Wonder what aluminum they make it out of.


Don't know but it is solid.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I pulled the trigger on a Daymak Beast the other day. Solar charging battery big fat tires and I don't need a trailer to get it around like my old golf cart. We'll see. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woZQRIyBFgk


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> QuietKat uses the panasonic battery cells and are considered the best cells made. Rambo and the others guys are referencing do not use the Panasonic cell batteries.


Actually, the Rambos have Panasonic batteries in them now. Used to only have them in the 1000W bike but also has them in the 750's now for the 2018 models.
New 750 Watt Rambo is really designed nice for hunters, no rear derailer to roll up with grass - it uses a 3 speed internal rear hub gearbox with twist grip shifters - very nice for off-roading.


----------



## jdubrr (Aug 15, 2016)

would love to have either one


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Well it looks like the Rambos are completely sold out...also found one called Luna -- anyone have one? The M2S look sweet too...it is hard to compare these things on their sites...

I also noticed in the classifieds folks had sold some and not said much...wonder why?

They would be great in GA for our large leases vs. a UTV...


----------



## popeyoung9 (Apr 20, 2012)

Check out the Rad rover fatbike


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks...will do. Why did you choose that one?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thanks...will do. Why did you choose that one?


I purchased a Rad Rover. I rest road the Rambo and for the price Rad Rover is the way to go.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

hilltophunter said:


> I purchased a Rad Rover. I rest road the Rambo and for the price Rad Rover is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Is it a hub drive or mid drive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

It is a hub drive. I road 20 miles in the snow with no problems.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone have a Dillenger?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

The Rambo guys don't really want to sell bikes apparently: https://rambobikes.com/product-category/electric-bikes/

Not a one in stock...


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> The Rambo guys don't really want to sell bikes apparently: https://rambobikes.com/product-category/electric-bikes/
> 
> Not a one in stock...


That’s because they shipped them all to their dealers - we have the new 2018 Rambos on hand and ready to ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Makes sense, though it would be good to note that on their page...what is the advantage of a Rambo over a Quiet Cat, M2S, Rad Rover, Dillenger, etc. They seem to be more expensive...almost 2X the M2S...thoughts?



gunrunr said:


> That’s because they shipped them all to their dealers - we have the new 2018 Rambos on hand and ready to ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Makes sense, though it would be good to note that on their page...what is the advantage of a Rambo over a Quiet Cat, M2S, Rad Rover, Dillenger, etc. They seem to be more expensive...almost 2X the M2S...thoughts?



You'd have to see one and how its designed and priced at your local shop - remember the prices shown on their website are suggested retail - your shop should have much better pricing (i know we do)


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Make no mistake about the quality of the Rambo vs the QuietKat. Rambo is not even close to the quality of a QK. Very easy to see the difference if you have owned both or ride them side by side.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

My electric project bike has arrived, Motobecane Sturgis Bullet. Hydro-formed aluminum frame, tapered head tube, Rock Shox Bluto forks, through axle hubs, Sun-Ringle Mulefüt SL 80mm tubeless ready rims, Sram 10 speed CS-PG-1030 11-36 cassette, 180mm hydraulic brakes and Maxis Minion 26 X 4.80 tires. This thing is well built...

Going with a 1,500w Bafang mid drive motor. Probably going with the 52v 24ah triangle battery pack, might as well go big right from the start. Looks like I'll be ordering parts through Luna Cycle and hope to have it completed in a few weeks. I'm in no hurry at this point, still lots of snow on the ground.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> My electric project bike has arrived, Motobecane Sturgis Bullet. Hydro-formed aluminum frame, tapered head tube, Rock Shox Bluto forks, through axle hubs, Sun-Ringle Mulefüt SL 80mm tubeless ready rims, Sram 10 speed CS-PG-1030 11-36 cassette, 180mm hydraulic brakes and Maxis Minion 26 X 4.80 tires. This thing is well built...
> 
> Going with a 1,500w Bafang mid drive motor. Probably going with the 52v 24ah triangle battery pack, might as well go big right from the start. Looks like I'll be ordering parts through Luna Cycle and hope to have it completed in a few weeks. I'm in no hurry at this point, still lots of snow on the ground.


I'm looking forward to this. That's 2x the base bike that any of the others in the thread are. Only a few things that BD skimps on at that price point. It'll be interesting to see how your rear hub (particularly the pawls) handles that kind of power. Brakes might be another thing that you look at upgrading in the future. Looks like they send it with the good Bluto even, the rct3 version. At least it has the same decals as mine does.

Any thoughts of putting a dropper post on it? I just threw a KS eten on my Muk. Best $105 I've spent on a bike part.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quicksliver said:


> I'm looking forward to this. That's 2x the base bike that any of the others in the thread are. Only a few things that BD skimps on at that price point. It'll be interesting to see how your rear hub (particularly the pawls) handles that kind of power. Brakes might be another thing that you look at upgrading in the future. Looks like they send it with the good Bluto even, the rct3 version. At least it has the same decals as mine does.
> 
> Any thoughts of putting a dropper post on it? I just threw a KS eten on my Muk. Best $105 I've spent on a bike part.


Yeah I'm planning to see how the Tek brakes do and upgrade if necessary. Same for the hubs. Been thinking about the dropper post or a Thudbuster. I have no experience with either....


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> Yeah I'm planning to see how the Tek brakes do and upgrade if necessary. Same for the hubs. Been thinking about the dropper post or a Thudbuster. I have no experience with either....


I wouldn't worry about a Thudbuster, your tires fill that role well enough already and you have a Bluto on the front end. Depending on your terrain and how steep of descents you have, it could be beneficial to either be able to get behind your seat easier or at a minimum get your center of gravity lower with a dropper.

That's a pretty good build to start with, the brakes and hubs are really the only things that stand out to me, they have the rest covered. Yes, things like the stem, handlebars, seatpost, etc., are probably pretty generic, but that's a pretty good value, especially when considering the specs of the main efat brands. I would think that the crank and BB would hold up fine. Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quicksliver said:


> I wouldn't worry about a Thudbuster, your tires fill that role well enough already and you have a Bluto on the front end. Depending on your terrain and how steep of descents you have, it could be beneficial to either be able to get behind your seat easier or at a minimum get your center of gravity lower with a dropper.
> 
> That's a pretty good build to start with, the brakes and hubs are really the only things that stand out to me, they have the rest covered. Yes, things like the stem, handlebars, seatpost, etc., are probably pretty generic, but that's a pretty good value, especially when considering the specs of the main efat brands. I would think that the crank and BB would hold up fine. Have fun and keep us posted.


Thanks for the info and I'll update when I convert it.


----------



## Blindbat14 (Jan 29, 2015)

Boonerbrad said:


> QuietKat uses the panasonic battery cells and are considered the best cells made. Rambo and the others guys are referencing do not use the Panasonic cell batteries.


Check the Rambo web page-Panasonic Battery on models other than the base model that uses a LG battery


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Blindbat14 said:


> Check the Rambo web page-Panasonic Battery on models other than the base model that uses a LG battery


Yeah they just started using them for this year. Previous models were not Panasonic cells.


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey Man, I just ordered the exact same bike to install the Bafang 1500 W motor in. I believ it is the bbshd. I have a few questions for you regarding your install if you have a moment:

(1) Did you select the 73-100mm bottom bracket?
(2) Do you need the gear sensor and brake sensors or are they just recommended?
(3) Did you order the program wire?
(4) Do you need the Luna installation tool?
(5) What size front sprocket did you use and what would you recommend for climbing steep grades and travelling through the woods?
(6) How long is the operating range with the triangle battery?

Great looking bike, cant wait to get mine! Thanks for your help!


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Hunter Marketed Fat Bikes*

I know this is an older thread and others have given similar responses to what I am about to post, but I feel it is important to get the word out on the issue of "Hunter Marketed" E bikes. A couple of months ago I got the bug for an e bike for hunting - I decided to call Rambo and Quiet Kat to discuss their options and determine its use in my application. Both companies were very helpful and knowledgable. I started to do online research and began leaning toward the Rambo due to slightly lower cost, accessories, etc.

*However, I then read this thread and realized you can make a Rambo bike yourself for substantially less while using a higher quality bike!*!!! For those of you considering an e bike please google Luna Cycles and see that you can buy the same drive train as the Rambo bike (Bafang) and install it on the bike of your choice! Its the exact same setup and yours will most likely be better if you do your research! It is true that hunting bike manufacturers are aware that many hunters are not bikers and offer the convenience of offering bikes pre-assembled. If I can assemble my own electric bike, you can too. Its not hard! All in, I have designed a very high quality bike with a 1500w motor for $2,800. The same motor in a bike of lesser quality from either of these manufacturers will cost you $3,500 or more depending on where you buy it. I believe that a 750w can be built yourself for right around $1,500, assuming you buy a modest fat bike. 

For those who will make the argument that Fat Kat or Rambo is of higher build quality, I challenge you to buy a bike from a reputable manufacturer (Trek, Specialized, Salsa, Canyon). These bikes are tough as nails as they are marketed to people who ride the #$%^ out of them on the regular in extremely harsh environments. To conclude, I am not giving anyone a hard time about owning a "Hunter Marketed" E Bike but understand that you are simply paying for convenience and good marketing. Good Hunting!


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm interested in this. So the gist of it is buy a standard fat bike and put on a Luna cycle motor kit?

And the DIY is pretty easy? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

gagodfrey said:


> I'm interested in this. So the gist of it is buy a standard fat bike and put on a Luna cycle motor kit?
> 
> And the DIY is pretty easy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is correct! You will find many Youtube videos outlining the install procedure. Make sure you read Luna's instructions to insure your bike meets the required specs. You can do it!


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm a big DIY guy. Ill probably pick up a used fat bike on craigslist and go from there. What's your best guess on a total conversion price for a 750w system? Assuming I have the bike. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

gagodfrey said:


> I'm a big DIY guy. Ill probably pick up a used fat bike on craigslist and go from there. What's your best guess on a total conversion price for a 750w system? Assuming I have the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


BAFANG BBSHD MID DRIVE EBIKE KIT
$1,228.95

This includes the battery, charger, and all necessary components.


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

BAFANG BBS02 MID DRIVE EBIKE KIT
$999.95

This is for the older generation motor/kit/battery/charger. Again, make sure you check your bike to insure it meets the specs for install.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow. Now to find a good bike on craigslist! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Good points above. That's why I went with the M2S bike. It was a good buy for $1750, and I saw end of year they had them marked down to $1350. I thought it was a good buy for a 750W motor bike. I'm still loving mine.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

The parts for my bike have been sitting here for about a month but I just got around to putting everything together. I went with Luna's latest and greatest Wolf pack 52v 12ah battery instead of the triangle bag battery. Less weight and more than enough power/longevity for my needs. I took it for a test ride today. Started at 57.5v and ended up at 50.5v after 12 miles of mostly throttle only riding. To say I'm impressed with this set-up is an understatement. In 1st gear it pulls the front end up when starting. I was able to hit 31mph on flat blacktop in the highest gear (10th). I climbed a large fairly steep grass/dirt hill where the sun has finally melted the snow. We still have quite a bit of snow in the woods. In the lowest gear it climbed the hill easily with throttle only. When I pedaled at the top of the hill it pulled the front end up instantly. Probably could have climbed the hill pedaling in 2nd or 3rd gear. I still haven't installed the brake cut offs or the gear sensor but they are here. My take on the gear sensor is definitely install it for using it in pedal assist mode. Mine shifted fine without it but I could tell it would be super smooth with the gear sensor installed. Running pedal assist on 0 and just using the throttle for motor power the gear sensor wouldn't be needed. The 4.8" tires handled the snow with ease. Fenders are a must in wet conditions though, I will be adding them soon. With the snow melting there was water everywhere.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

rrudolp4 said:


> Hey Man, I just ordered the exact same bike to install the Bafang 1500 W motor in. I believ it is the bbshd. I have a few questions for you regarding your install if you have a moment:
> 
> (1) Did you select the 73-100mm bottom bracket?
> (2) Do you need the gear sensor and brake sensors or are they just recommended?
> ...


1. After researching previous builds online with the Sturgis I went with the 120mm bottom bracket. A couple small shims on the right side and about a half inch on the left side and things lined up nicely. Cranks are evenly spaced. It sounded like with the 100mm bottom bracket an offset crank was needed to compensate.

2. See my post above about the gear and brake sensors. I'll for sure be adding the gear sensor but I'm not sure the brake sensors are needed.

3. I did not order the programming wire. I think I can live with the current programming.

4. I used a spanner wrench with a cheater bar and I'm sure I got at least 80lbs of torque on the locking nut. I used the tool for the outer ring but you could easily use a pair of channel locks if you protected the ring with something while tightening. It doesn't need to be very tight.

5. I went with a 36 tooth Lekkie Bling Ring. Seemed to the best option for what we will encounter hunting, woods, hills, etc... Definitely happy with this choice after testing today. Chain line is really good too. Shifts nicely in all gears and is straight as an arrow down the middle gears.

6. I went with Luna's new Wolf pack. Everything is fully encased in resin and it's manufactured with the latest and greatest lithium battery building tech. I can lift the entire bike by just pulling up on the battery with the magnetic mounts. I'll probably run a zip tie through one of the slots under the battery just to be sure but I was pounding it pretty good today and jumping off anything I could find that would launch me and it didn't move with just the magnets. Super strong!!!


The bottom bracket on the bike is hollow so a standard crank puller doesn't work to pull the cranks. There's nothing in the center for it to push on when you tighten it down. After scratching my noggin for a few minutes I came up with a simple solution. A 7/16 socket (1/4" drive) fits inside the puller and is the perfect size to catch the tiny ridge inside the bottom bracket. This allows the puller to work like normal. I had to cut the socket down so it was small enough to allow the puller to thread into the crank. After reading how one guy destroyed his bottom bracket by heating and hammering it off, I figured there was a better way. This worked really slick.


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

Kris87 said:


> Good points above. That's why I went with the M2S bike. It was a good buy for $1750, and I saw end of year they had them marked down to $1350. I thought it was a good buy for a 750W motor bike. I'm still loving mine.


I agree, I think you got a good price. It looks like you can buy the hub drive kit for right around 900$ with all of the necessary equipment. I have seen fat bike for as little as 300-400$, so you may be be all in at 1200-1300$ for a 750w hub drive. Cool bike man!

GEARED HUB EBIKE KIT 750W FOR FRONT OR REAR
$909.90


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

mn5503 said:


> rrudolp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Man, I just ordered the exact same bike to install the Bafang 1500 W motor in. I believ it is the bbshd. I have a few questions for you regarding your install if you have a moment:
> ...


Thanks for all your help! Alot of useful information here. Your bike turned out great!

I actually ordered the 100mm kit and the offset crank arm. Hopefully this works. Will I have to cut the front deraillure mount? I also ordered the gear/brake sensor, leika 36t chain ring (as Rambo uses that size on their hunting bikes), the 13A 52v battery, color display, thumb throttle, spacer kit, and other odds and ends. I wish I would have ordered he wolf batter, sounds like it would have been worth some extra money!

Thanks again!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes you'll have to cut or grind a little bit off the one mounting hole on the front derailer mount. It's not much and you could still use the existing threads that are left and add a small spacer to replace the material ground off if you ever wanted to put a front derailer back on.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> The parts for my bike have been sitting here for about a month but I just got around to putting everything together. I went with Luna's latest and greatest Wolf pack 52v 12ah battery instead of the triangle bag battery. Less weight and more than enough power/longevity for my needs. I took it for a test ride today. Started at 57.5v and ended up at 50.5v after 12 miles of mostly throttle only riding. To say I'm impressed with this set-up is an understatement. In 1st gear it pulls the front end up when starting. I was able to hit 31mph on flat blacktop in the highest gear (10th). I climbed a large fairly steep grass/dirt hill where the sun has finally melted the snow. We still have quite a bit of snow in the woods. In the lowest gear it climbed the hill easily with throttle only. When I pedaled at the top of the hill it pulled the front end up instantly. Probably could have climbed the hill pedaling in 2nd or 3rd gear. I still haven't installed the brake cut offs or the gear sensor but they are here. My take on the gear sensor is definitely install it for using it in pedal assist mode. Mine shifted fine without it but I could tell it would be super smooth with the gear sensor installed. Running pedal assist on 0 and just using the throttle for motor power the gear sensor wouldn't be needed. The 4.8" tires handled the snow with ease. Fenders are a must in wet conditions though, I will be adding them soon. With the snow melting there was water everywhere.


Nice work Steve!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm still working on the Daymak Beast. So far I have removed the turn signals & tail lights, added a switch to kill the lights (they were always on for safety) and I am building a bigger rack to replace the stock rear rack to hold my climber, mineral blocks, trail cams' etc. I'll post a pic when I'm done. Oh I took of the goofy mirrors too. Stealth Beast......lol

Before.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Quick, 

I had no idea what to expect when I started this project. I was skeptical. I like gas engines and lots of HP when it comes to "toys." Never rode an electric bike before this but it seemed to make sense for a lot of the areas I hunt. Now that it's done I can see it will be a perfect fit for hunting. It's a blast to ride, makes you feel like Superman! I'll putz around with it now. Go tubeless on the tires, less rotating mass is always good. Maybe that dropper post, fenders, etc... I would highly recommend a build like this for anyone considering an electric bike for hunting or whatever.


rrudolp4,

I hooked up the gear sensor today. So cool. Shifts are quick and silky smooth.


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

mn5503 said:


> Thanks Quick,
> 
> I had no idea what to expect when I started this project. I was skeptical. I like gas engines and lots of HP when it comes to "toys." Never rode an electric bike before this but it seemed to make sense for a lot of the areas I hunt. Now that it's done I can see it will be a perfect fit for hunting. It's a blast to ride, makes you feel like Superman! I'll putz around with it now. Go tubeless on the tires, less rotating mass is always good. Maybe that dropper post, fenders, etc... I would highly recommend a build like this for anyone considering an electric bike for hunting or whatever.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I cant wait to start the build. I cancelled my original order with Luna and placed a new order for 120mm and the wolf pack battery - putting me behind a couple of days but I think the changes are well worth it.


----------



## rrudolp4 (Apr 20, 2018)

mn5503 said:


> Thanks Quick,
> 
> I had no idea what to expect when I started this project. I was skeptical. I like gas engines and lots of HP when it comes to "toys." Never rode an electric bike before this but it seemed to make sense for a lot of the areas I hunt. Now that it's done I can see it will be a perfect fit for hunting. It's a blast to ride, makes you feel like Superman! I'll putz around with it now. Go tubeless on the tires, less rotating mass is always good. Maybe that dropper post, fenders, etc... I would highly recommend a build like this for anyone considering an electric bike for hunting or whatever.
> 
> ...


How many mm's of spacers did you need to make the larger bottom bracket size work?


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> For those of you that have any experience on these two bikes fill me in on which is better made from a durability and performance standpoint. Also which is the better option 1000 or 750 watts? To me slow is better than fast for my intended purpose in the field. Also weight looks to be a good bit more on the Fatkat. Panasonic vs Samsung electric cells. Just wonder if anyone has done a lot of homework or testing on these two bikes? Thanks in advance.


if you are looking for a rambo bike let us know and we can price one out for you.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

rrudolp4 said:


> How many mm's of spacers did you need to make the larger bottom bracket size work?


A couple spacers on the right side to keep it off the chainstay not sure exactly how many mm's. About 12mm on the left side.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tagged


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Fenders, fenders fenders!!!!!! I used the Sturgis to set out a couple salt blocks today. The spring woods are super wet. Snow, water, mud, leaves, I was soaked and covered with mud from tire spray. Even with just morning dew on the trails these tires are going to spin water all over you without fenders. 

I have a set of fenders coming.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I installed the fenders today and stayed dry. I used the bike to go change a ladder stand location. The fenders make all the difference and are a MUST have addition.

Yes there's still some snow in the woods and it actually snowed today. Some places got 5" today. C'mon man, we're ready for summer...


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Does anybody have any info on the Rad Power Rad Rover Ebike?Looks like a decent option


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

I was going to suggest the PDW Mud Shovels, but you found a similar one. Although the Mud Shovels do come in camo...


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Got the "vintage" style rack done.....now I need a bow holder and hitch for the deer cart.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I need to look into fenders as well, although I haven't had much issue with mine yet, I ride pretty slowly in the mornings across wet fields. I have a rear bike rack on my bike as well, and I added a plastic milk crate to the top of it. I placed a piece of PVC in one corner of the crate, and my stabilizer fits down perfectly in it serving as a bow holder. The crate is also nice if you need to haul in some corn, or toss your backpack into it.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Kris87 said:


> I need to look into fenders as well, although I haven't had much issue with mine yet, I ride pretty slowly in the mornings across wet fields. I have a rear bike rack on my bike as well, and I added a plastic milk crate to the top of it. I placed a piece of PVC in one corner of the crate, and my stabilizer fits down perfectly in it serving as a bow holder. The crate is also nice if you need to haul in some corn, or toss your backpack into it.


can you post a picture of it?

Also, if anyone is in the St. Louis area then let me know and I can let you check out my QK


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll snap some pics of my setup.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

deadquiet said:


> Got the "vintage" style rack done.....now I need a bow holder and hitch for the deer cart.


Looks pretty good. What kind of money for the bike before your mods if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> I installed the fenders today and stayed dry. I used the bike to go change a ladder stand location. The fenders make all the difference and are a MUST have addition.
> 
> Yes there's still some snow in the woods and it actually snowed today. Some places got 5" today. C'mon man, we're ready for summer...


That is a great looking build. Lots of thought and time went into this I can see.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Super 91 said:


> Looks pretty good. What kind of money for the bike before your mods if you don't mind me asking?


It wasn't cheap about $2900 Delivered but that was much cheaper than many others. Not as cheap as the bike but I like it so far. It's done now.....just waiting for season.


----------



## outdoorsimage (May 15, 2018)

The customer service at Rambo is pretty awesome. I know how to work on my bow, but not a bike like that. Its nice to have a number to call and have someone talk me through any issues.


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

tagged


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have about 50 miles on my Motobecane/Luna e-bike. I know for certain now that building my own was the right decision. I go out of my way to PUNISH this thing and it just shrugs off everything I throw at it. It started out as a hunting/trail cam checking transport vehicle but it's become a blast to ride for any reason. If you have any mechanical skills at all, this is the way to go. It just is. I can swap motors in my truck and I would compare building this e-bike to changing oil in my truck. I can't imagine any commercially built e-bike keeping up with what I've experienced on this thing, no way. If anyone has any questions about a build of their own, just ask. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

mn5503 said:


> I have about 50 miles on my Motobecane/Luna e-bike. I know for certain now that building my own was the right decision. I go out of my way to PUNISH this thing and it just shrugs off everything I throw at it. It started out as a hunting/trail cam checking transport vehicle but it's become a blast to ride for any reason. If you have any mechanical skills at all, this is the way to go. It just is. I can swap motors in my truck and I would compare building this e-bike to changing oil in my truck. I can't imagine any commercially built e-bike keeping up with what I've experienced on this thing, no way. If anyone has any questions about a build of their own, just ask. I'd be happy to help.


I need to do this - be prepared for questions in your inbox :wink:


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

*ebike for elk hunting*

loved using my ebike this elk season. put a few hundred miles on her in September. trailer took a beatin though.


----------



## Ohio-Todd (Oct 1, 2018)

HD all the way. 
A little noisy, but you can still be in the scene the spring/summer months. 

Good Luck.

-OT


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Im not sure which forum to post a quiet kat now called the "Ambush" model for sale. They came out with a smaller version I need being only 5'5" . But in classifieds Im not sure where it needs to be listed??


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> I have about 50 miles on my Motobecane/Luna e-bike. I know for certain now that building my own was the right decision. I go out of my way to PUNISH this thing and it just shrugs off everything I throw at it. It started out as a hunting/trail cam checking transport vehicle but it's become a blast to ride for any reason. If you have any mechanical skills at all, this is the way to go. It just is. I can swap motors in my truck and I would compare building this e-bike to changing oil in my truck. I can't imagine any commercially built e-bike keeping up with what I've experienced on this thing, no way. If anyone has any questions about a build of their own, just ask. I'd be happy to help.


How about starting a thread, partslist or tutorial? I think there are a number of us in love with idea, your success and the idea of building our own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

I just got an M2S all terrain. I’ve ridden mtb for years and I was blown away by the M2S. Haven’t ridden it much yet but all I can say is wow it’s just a crazy feeling gaining speed uphill without pedaling (on streets). Off road you gotta pedal to get up decent hills on soft terrain, but you don’t have to pedal much.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

gjs4 said:


> How about starting a thread, partslist or tutorial? I think there are a number of us in love with idea, your success and the idea of building our own!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bike has been nothing short of AWESOME! Someone already made a detailed tutorial using the same bike and Luna Cycle Bafang conversion. I used a smaller battery to save weight and I really didn't need that much range with a big triangle pack for hunting purposes. I wouldn't change anything I did on my build. 

I looked at this build before I did mine. I went with a Lekkie 36T chain ring and the Wolf Pack battery. https://www.electricbike.com/bbshd-diy-build-report-motobecane-sturgis-bullet/


----------



## fishbones (Dec 14, 2008)

Bringing up an old thread but here goes. I am in the market, looking at M2S, rambo, rad, quietkat. One of the things that concerns me with some bikes is they struggle to work at slow speeds through trails getting back to my stand. 
Has anyone found one that works well at slow speeds? Some come with pedal assist only, some can do both but the ones that can run electric only (which I prefer for getting back to stands) seem to not like the slow speeds.


----------



## Huntinrough (May 12, 2018)

I just got the 2018 Rambo 750 G3 on ebay for $1560 fenders, saddle bag and back rack included....Love it so far, definitely put a smile on your face when you ride it!!! Will do everything that I need it to do. I have pretty flat trails that are pretty easy to maneuver.


----------



## eview326 (Aug 6, 2009)

how about walking?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Helpful. Thoughtful.


eview326 said:


> how about walking?


----------



## fishbones (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Seems like there is a lot of dislike for ebikes which I just dont get but I always agree to disagree as we are all entitled to our opinions.
Private land use, its not about being lazy but about being able to get into your stands quickly, leaving minimal scent behind.
I hunt high density property and get busted frequently so I am looking at a less intrusive method other than walking and leaving scent.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

fishbones said:


> Bringing up an old thread but here goes. I am in the market, looking at M2S, rambo, rad, quietkat. One of the things that concerns me with some bikes is they struggle to work at slow speeds through trails getting back to my stand.
> Has anyone found one that works well at slow speeds? Some come with pedal assist only, some can do both but the ones that can run electric only (which I prefer for getting back to stands) seem to not like the slow speeds.


I have the quietkat ambush and it handles low speed quite well. It is pedal assist, full assist with throttle control, pedal assist with throttle control and straight pedal without the bike helping you. I do not use the last option unless my battery is completely dead. Great bike, but many it was expensive.


----------



## fishbones (Dec 14, 2008)

Newhunter1 said:


> I have the quietkat ambush and it handles low speed quite well. It is pedal assist, full assist with throttle control, pedal assist with throttle control and straight pedal without the bike helping you. I do not use the last option unless my battery is completely dead. Great bike, but many it was expensive.


Thanks, those are nice but out of my price range for private property, if I was doing public and long hauls I would pull the trigger, spoke to quietkat and they were offering 30% off on some models and 15% off the web site price of the newer models. I pulled the trigger on the Rambo R750G3, I have been researching and cant believe the value with the one huntinrough suggested, $1599 with rear rack, fenders and a bag, delivered to the door, wow....... Mid drive and after talking to rambo today it sounds perfect, they say it can go throttle only after starting with pedals and move slowly with ease. I was concerned about the height but I think I can make it work. Its not the best motor or battery pack but like I said for private land I dont need hours of run time and i like the fact it has the mid motor not the hub and especially like that it has the rear gears encased in the rear hub keeping them from snagging on stuff when going through the thick stuff. Thanks again huntinrough, great tip!


----------

